

How can I recover my hacked email account? - Dracosphinx

A number of years ago, I created an email account under yahoo. I lost track of it, and eventually I lost interest in it. Recently though, it has been sending emails to all of my contacts that I had in it. Yahoo is of no help, so I figured I would ask a techsmart group of people for help.
======
co_pl_te
Try using this:

<https://edit.yahoo.com/forgotroot/>

Or contact Yahoo at account-security-help@cc.yahoo-inc.com or 1-408-349-1572
and explain the situation.

